# Finlarig castle, Killin, Scotland, Nov '08



## spacepunk (Nov 14, 2008)

Another find on my ramble around the Loch Tay area.Finlarig castle and a mausoleum at the back, 2 for the price of 1.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice, I love finding places that are out of the way, hidden, or being taken over by nature. This one looks great, I do like it.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 15, 2008)

smileysal said:


> ...I love finding places that are out of the way, hidden, or being taken over by nature.



Me too, Sal. Castles especially...and abbeys, farmhouses, railways...etc, etc.  Neat find, SP.


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting photos of a bygone time Spacepunk - thankyou - much appreciated by this armchair traveller.


----------

